# Elgin 1939



## marius.suiram (Sep 24, 2015)




----------



## Euphman06 (Sep 24, 2015)

That should clean up nicely, love it! (even more when the tank is one!)


----------



## RustyK (Sep 25, 2015)

Looks like the previous owner was approx 7 feet tall. Check out the seat post and position of the bars.


----------



## syclesavage (Sep 25, 2015)

8ft plus I'm thinkin


----------



## marius.suiram (Sep 26, 2015)

I tried to ride it, I cannot reach the pedals.
The seat post is stuck, hope I will take it out


----------



## marius.suiram (Sep 26, 2015)




----------



## syclesavage (Sep 27, 2015)

marius.suiram said:


>




Oh baby those lights and tube look awesome do they work?


----------



## marius.suiram (Sep 27, 2015)

I didn't try


----------



## RustyK (Sep 28, 2015)

Soak the heck outta the stuck area, then clamp the post in a vice on a heavy solid bench and turn the frame back and forth. It'll come loose!


----------



## HARPO (Sep 28, 2015)

What's under the top of the fork on the fender? Cardboard...an old hornet nest? I can't make it out.


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 28, 2015)

Great light set!   I looks like the one that I purchased from Bri.


----------



## marius.suiram (Sep 28, 2015)

HARPO said:


> What's under the top of the fork on the fender? Cardboard...an old hornet nest? I can't make it out.




cardboard


----------



## marius.suiram (Sep 28, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> Great light set!   I looks like the one that I purchased from Bri.View attachment 239779




That one for 450$ on e-bay?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/PREWAR-DELT...-/281758194113?hash=item419a18d9c1&rmvSB=true


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 28, 2015)

Sorry about that.  Great light set.  Your Bike looks like the one I purchased from Bri.


----------



## marius.suiram (Sep 28, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> Sorry about that.  Great light set.  Your Bike looks like the one I purchased from Bri.




Yeah, the bike and the set of light/battery tube will be for sale.
I am not sure how much should I ask and where to sell them.


----------

